# Baby Chinese Water Dragon Eyes Not Open



## boyzx34me (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi! I purchased a baby CWD from a pet store yesterday. His eyes were closed when I bought him and the guy that worked there told me he was basking... however... he STILL has not opened his eyes. I'm able to pick him up very easily as he can't see my hand coming. I'm worried that he may be dehydrated...? I have read everything I can find on the web. I have no idea how old this little guy is... he is only about the size of my little finger in his body. His skin is dry and peeling a bit. I have been misting the tank and even placed him in a shallow dish of luke warm water. I have a heat pad under one side of the tank and a light on the top of the tank. (just the set up that came from the store.) Do the CWD eyes open upon hatching? I would think that they would... Could it be born without eyes under there? They eyelids seem a little puffy... 
Can anyone please help?


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

warm bath, high humidity and good basking site, lots of privicey and leave it alone see if it improves. all the advice i can give really hopefully someone with more knowledge can help, I kept one years ago but never had problems.

Matt


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Some times a CWD that is scared will close its eye that you can see 'if it cant see you your not there' thats how they think anyway.. but saying there puffy and looks dehydrated best best it to get it down the vets and see there opionon CWD from hatchign will have there eyes open same as most reptiles as there expected to fend for themselfs straight away so i would say that a vet trip is essential, let us know how it goes : victory:


----------



## jim041 (Nov 22, 2010)

*!!*

I would take it back to the shop , theres loads and loads of ads and even all the books say buy a healthy looking animal in the first place , maybe he is just in shed and like the others have posted needs humidity and to be left alone , ultimaltly if he doesnt make any progress i would take him to were you bought him from , never had a CWD but body size of just your finger sounds like he is very young? possibly too young ? im not sure.... any way hope he gets better !! :2thumb:


----------

